# VICTORY COVE -- From the author of WIDOW'S TALE



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all. I am happy to announce the release of my romantic suspense, VICTORY COVE. Victory Cove is the Maine coastal town that played host to WIDOW'S TALE. This is not a sequel...it is a completely independent tale, and I truly hope you enjoy it!











*Megan Summers thought that she was safe in the remote coastal village of Victory Cove. For a year she hid in seclusion, preparing for the battle ahead by building her own target range and practicing adaptability in the darkened halls of Wakefield House. But today a stranger appeared on her doorstep. Was he it? Was he her executioner?

For Jake Grogan, his trek to Victory Cove started out with a cryptic letter from a woman who after thirty-five years of silence identified herself as his mother. He was told to locate Wakefield House, the home of his grandmother. Jake found the sinister residence on the outermost crag of the ocean, but the woman who answered the door was not elderly. She was young, attractive, and looked like she would do about anything to get him off her doorstep.

Jake Grogan came to Victory Cove to discover his past. Megan Summers came to Victory Cove to escape hers. Inside Wakefield House their lives collide, and on the edge where land and sea meet, they wage a battle and struggle to survive the night.*

VICTORY COVE


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Great cover and love the description!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats MA!  I just one-clicked and can't wait to get started.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you Tammy, thank you Miss Shaw!    Merry Christmas!

I forgot to mention (because I'm senile) that Victory Cove is out in paperback too.

Here's a little piece from the book....

Megan heard the anxious murmur of ice and snow, like a thousand voices whispering about her, berating her, cajoling her. Amidst their dissonance, one voice broke through.
_ "Margaret."_ 
Megan's body jerked and the radio fell to the ground. It wasn't the storm that called her name. She spun around and instinctively crouched, prepared to attack, but she did not have her trusty Glock. She had nothing but her bare hands and a flashlight.
Megan whirled and saw his outline. Night swelled into the menacing form of a man. There were no distinct features, only a shadow-a frightening profile that looked as if the storm had taken its vivacity and breathed life into this very monster. 
The man spoke in a somber cadence that masked the scream of the gale. "I've been looking for you."
All her preparation for this moment was whisked away by the wind. Even now, Megan felt the tug of that strong coastal current drawing her towards the cliff's edge with a pull of deadly proportions. Her cry was one of denial, or perhaps madness.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

1-Clicked.  Thank you.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Miss Tangie    I hope you find it to be a good read.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

What good timing!  I just finished "Widow's Tale the other day and thoroughly enjoyed it.  I just 1-clicked your new one, too!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

What the...!!!! I go bed and go to work and what happens??!!!  Congratulations, Miss Miller.  Mayhap you should work in the cold more often?   It can definitely clear the cobwebs and make you walk faster!  Maybe it works the same on those little typing fingers, eh?    I'm going to and get that story right away.  I need something to cheer me up.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Char, you made me so happy. Thank you! 

Mr. Brendan...the cold was ambiance for the book.  I had to _feel_ what the characters feel. And as far as this one cheering you up..well, it's not what one might call a jolly ole 'light romp', but it still has O'Flanagans in it, so you can sit down for a beer and relax.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tip that it's also in paperback.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

This sounds great!  I enjoyed Widow's Tale so much, I just one-clicked this one!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Char, you made me so happy. Thank you!
> 
> Mr. Brendan...the cold was ambiance for the book.  I had to _feel_ what the characters feel. And as far as this one cheering you up..well, it's not what one might call a jolly ole 'light romp', but it still has O'Flanagans in it, so you can sit down for a beer and relax.


Oh, thank God! Relax. That's what I need. As you know, I cannot say that I've experienced everything my characters have... some of it... maybe, but I'm working on it. I intend to start reading tonight.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

stacydan said:


> This sounds great! I enjoyed Widow's Tale so much, I just one-clicked this one!


Thank you Stacy. I'm so happy you enjoyed Widow's Tale. 
Mr. Brendan, relax and enjoy.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Greetings on this fine, cold, icy, snowy day  I have a little trailer for VICTORY COVE I wanted to share.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Awesome, Miss Miller!  I think I'm on chapter seven already and you've got me shivering and shaking in Maine again.  So far, I'm very impressed.  Great job.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello. I read the sample of Victory Cove today and was really drawn in to the story, so of course I purchased it. My TBR list is rather long (and it seems I can't even keep up with my samples, either), but I see this one leaping close to the very top of the list. Happy Holidays!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

LuvMyKindle said:


> Hello. I read the sample of Victory Cove today and was really drawn in to the story, so of course I purchased it. My TBR list is rather long (and it seems I can't even keep up with my samples, either), but I see this one leaping close to the very top of the list. Happy Holidays!


Thank you so very much! I am about to head out onto the highways for a very long drive, so I would like to wish you and everyone here on the board and their families a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Just stopped by to say that I sampled 'Cove' and it looks like a winner.  Already enjoyed 'Widow's Tale', so I'm ready to buy on my next Kindle allowance shopping spree.  Keep up the good work! Congrats on the new title.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Just stopped by to say that I sampled 'Cove' and it looks like a winner. Already enjoyed 'Widow's Tale', so I'm ready to buy on my next Kindle allowance shopping spree. Keep up the good work! Congrats on the new title.


Thank you, Miss Olivia! That means a lot to me. Happy Holidays to you!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Hello Ms. Miller! Glad to see you out & about!  I wrote about your new book on another thread... Have you sampled


Spoiler



Misguided Souls by Olivia Darnell?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hello Ms. Miller! Glad to see you out & about!  I wrote about your new book on another thread... Have you sampled
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why yes, Miss Merry...actually I had just purchased this book. I read about it on another thread and was intrigued. But if you give it the 'thumbs up', then I know I've made a wise decision!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.  I thought I would start today out with a little snippet from VICTORY COVE









The somber glow of a nightlight was enough to reveal Megan in the throes of a nightmare. Blankets twisted between legs that jerked and arms that pumped, as even in slumber she tried to flee. Her head tossed from side to side in silent denial until another moan of terror surfaced on her lips. Afraid to touch her and become a physical part of her tormented dream, instead Jake reached Megan's bedside and gently spoke her name. 
When there was no response, he tried with more urgency. "Megan." 
She writhed and swatted at an unseen force, but did not react.
"Megan." Jake touched her.
The move was nimble and wholly unexpected. Jake didn't know what had happened until he found himself staring down the thin barrel of a 9mm. White fingers wrapped around the handle and held the weapon with unerring precision at his chest.
"Whoa!" His body jerked back. "Easy now, it's just me."
It seemed as if that declaration did nothing to ease the wild torture in Megan's eyes. 
"Look," Oddly intrigued by this unforeseen attack, yet still concerned for his safety, Jake took a deep breath. "If you're trying to keep me out of your bed," he inched back a step, "it's working."


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.  I thought I would start today out with a little snippet from VICTORY COVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really liked this little scene.


Spoiler



I forgot about the gun!


 It actually made me say "Whoa!", like it was one of those scenes in a movie that makes you jump? I laughed aloud at myself after that!  I'd never pull a gun on Jake!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Ms. Miller - just wanted to let you know I just did the 1-click for Victory Cove.  I look forward to reading it, but it may be a little while since I just started what appears to be a pretty long book (The Book Thief).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.  I thought I would start today out with a little snippet from VICTORY COVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How 'bout them Bucs Ms. Miller?!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Miss Meredith!! How can you be thinking of football when Megan just pulled a 9 MM on Jake?! But oh, oh, yeah, the Bucs won and so did the Panthers, oh, oh, Tony Romo just said that his favorite Christmas gift this year was a Kindle. _Hey, Tony! It's me, Brendan! Your number one fan!!_ Sorry, well anyway, yeah. The Bucs won!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Miss Meredith!! How can you be thinking of football when Megan just pulled a 9 MM on Jake?! But oh, oh, yeah, the Bucs won and so did the Panthers, oh, oh, Tony Romo just said that his favorite Christmas gift this year was a Kindle. _Hey, Tony! It's me, Brendan! Your number one fan!!_ Sorry, well anyway, yeah. The Bucs won!


I _thought_ I heard *Kindle*... o' course


Spoiler



I was on my fifth dirnk drink


 by then....  I thought I was dreaming.... uh, hallucinating.... 

OT... oh, Hi Ms. Miller...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Forgive my brief abscense...my trek home yesterday took 13 hours!!!!!!!!!  Holiday traffic fa-la-la-la-la-laaah

However, through the use of an i-phone and some ingenious internet-working, I was able to get the Buccaneer game on.  All I can say is that the people driving around me probably thought I was having a seizure of some sort  

I hope everyone had a great Christmas and that Santa brought them a Buccaneer victory as well.  Seee?? VICTORY Cove was a prophetic name!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I guess this has got to be one of the bestest Christmases since I don't remember the last sixteen or so.  Working through the holidays tends to keep one sober enough.  Welcome home!!  Hope you have a Slap-Happy New Year!!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Forgive my brief abscense...my trek home yesterday took 13 hours!!!!!!!!! Holiday traffic fa-la-la-la-la-laaah
> 
> However, through the use of an i-phone and some ingenious internet-working, I was able to get the Buccaneer game on. All I can say is that the people driving around me probably thought I was having a seizure of some sort
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Christmas and that Santa brought them a Buccaneer victory as well. Seee?? VICTORY Cove was a prophetic name!


Very prophetic. Victory Cove is certainly a 'victory'. I'm enjoying the book as much as I enjoy reading these threads.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Miss Olivia. That means a lot after starting in on Misguided Souls and realizing what a wonderful writer you are! 

As far as these threads...as Grandma would say, we're all a bunch of "_cards_". I do believe that is a compliment!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, terrible, terrible, Maureen!  I got up this morning and my Kindle was dead!  But my BFF helped me get it back up and running so I can go snuggle up with Victory Cove.  And yes, it is not an insult to be called a card.  It just means that you are something special, or different, or in Perry's case... unintentionally witty.  Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Miss Miller:
I just finished Victory Cove and absolutely loved it!!! I was so happy to see Serena and Brett again too.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Miss Miller:
> I just finished Victory Cove and absolutely loved it!!! I was so happy to see Serena and Brett again too.


That makes me sooo happy, Miss Shaw  . Thank you!! I can't call you "Miss Padded Cell", so I think I'm going to give you the nickname, Paddy.  I like that.

And Miss Olivia...I'm so happy your Kindle was resurrected. You have a handy friend!! Stay cozy and warm.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

mamiller said:


> That makes me sooo happy, Miss Shaw  . Thank you!! I can't call you "Miss Padded Cell", so I think I'm going to give you the nickname, Paddy.  I like that.


I like the name Paddy, even though I am 5'5". I like the idea of being Andy's friend as well. Shall we try to find Lucky? I know, I know, I have been reading too much RCG.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Miss Miller!!!  I was reading this really good little scene about nightmares (BTW you've changed my whole outlook on nightmares... maybe they aren't so bad after all) NTL, I was reading this


Spoiler



particularly intriguing post-nightmare scene


 and two things happened... one was your fault and one was not... the phone beside _the _ bed rang and the phone beside _my_ bed rang simultaneously. I nearly jumped through the ceiling!! Did your ears burn last night? Someone was giving you down the road... LOL  Good story.
OH, YEAH!! Miss Cell511, you can never read too much RCG... just sayin'...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

It's OK, Maureen.  I don't like nightmares, but if I had someone like Jake waiting around in the wings for me to have one... well, I think I might not mind so much. LOL!! Just tell Brendan to take his phone off the hook next time!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

How come when I get an nightmare, I get an elbow in the side and some warm and affectionate words, like, "You woke me up...now it will be another hour until I can get back to sleep!"    

This is why we write fiction..so we can have scenes like that!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> How come when I get an nightmare, I get an elbow in the side and some warm and affectionate words, like, "You woke me up...now it will be another hour until I can get back to sleep!"
> 
> This is why we write fiction..so we can have scenes like that!


That's not very encouraging, Maureen. Maybe you need to go to bed wearing boxing gloves like my mom used to say she had to do when dad was having a restless night.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> That's not very encouraging, Maureen. Maybe you need to go to bed wearing boxing gloves like my mom used to say she had to do when dad was having a restless night.


Me mum used to tell me that she'd rather stand on her head and stack BBs with boxing gloves on rather than listen to a man snore. Well, I have to agree with that.

Still reading, Miss Miller. Still going good. Looks like the showdown is coming up soon.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Top o' da morning to everyone! I thought I'd start out the morning with a little VICTORY COVE







tidbit.

Margaret bleated a sound that was a mix of confusion and terror as she took an awkward step of retreat.
"Margaret," he repeated more forcefully. "Don't get carried away. Stay put and let me explain this to you."
Maybe there was a logical explanation for the dead man on the floor. Maybe Gordon had every right to shoot the man. After all, the partner in one of Boston's most distinguished law firms certainly had enemies. Yes, maybe she should have stayed and listened to his take on this event. 
But, if it was all so innocent, why was that gun still aimed at her chest?
With one last look into the icy black eyes of her boss, Margaret turned and ran. She picked the perfect time to exhibit agility in her high heels as she slammed her palm on the elevator button and suffered a thousand coronaries waiting for the doors to close.
_Someone sneezed_.
Margaret stared in horrified fascination at the smoke whirling out of a hole in the elevator wall. 
_ My God, he had shot at her_! 
The elevator doors slammed shut. Powerless, she slid down into the corner and prayed that no one would be there when they opened again.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Well Maureen, VW22 seems to have a thing for you in your new costume on your blog! WOW! I think I saw you outside Red Lobster last weekend when they introduced their latest 2 for special!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I, too, was quite impressed by the Lobster people (and pug) .  I would let Brendan know that I've heard that expression before about the BB's.  I dressed up like a little red devil once when I was a kid and I think it left terrible scars on my psyche or is that psycho?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I got my Victory Cove DTB in the mail yesterday! How could I resist... with a cover like _that_?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, Miss Meredith, you better get to reading.  I've already finished and loaded up my opinion on Amazon.com. So, Miss Miller, when is 'Eye of the Sun' coming out?  Get busy... get busy....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ms. Miller, I was just thinking is that penguin on the other thread related to Alan Hale Jr.... He was my favorite Skipper!


Spoiler



Although your lobster may not like him very much. God rest his soul


... he owned a restaurant for over 15 years called the Lobster Barrel. 
BTW, what happened to that lobster? Did VW dip it in some butter?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, that penguin did look remarkably like the skipper!    Me...I'm more of a Gilligan type.  Always getting into some mishap.  And I wear white pants and a red shirt all the time!  I have yet to decide what I'm going to disguise myself as for my Victory Cove picture.  I'm thinking I'll do the whole Gordon's fisherman ensemble.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Wow, that penguin did look remarkably like the skipper!  Me...I'm more of a Gilligan type. Always getting into some mishap. And I wear white pants and a red shirt all the time! I have yet to decide what I'm going to disguise myself as for my Victory Cove picture. I'm thinking I'll do the whole Gordon's fisherman ensemble.


for our last meeting where "they" told us something ...I don't member what...we had our once a month crew dinner,where each member brings na dish or a captive and each of us brought one of those packages of the Gordon's seafood we had to heat them up on an open fire,alot of the padkages were lost in the heating that was ok however we mostly drink...so all was not lost


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> for our last meeting where "they" told us something ...I don't member what...we had our once a month crew dinner,where each member brings na dish or a captive and each of us brought one of those packages of the Gordon's seafood we had to heat them up on an open fire,alot of the padkages were lost in the heating that was ok however we mostly drink...so all was not lost


Ach, die lieber! Mein Gott! You haf lost your padkages, Herr Warrior? Die diesaster! Alarm! Alarm! Vhy am I talkink with ze fake German accent? I don't know... Alt, gherkin! Didn't Vikings invent the German language? Yes, Miss Miller, I think the Gorton's fisherman would be appropriate.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Wow, that penguin did look remarkably like the skipper!  Me...I'm more of a Gilligan type. Always getting into some mishap. And I wear white pants and a red shirt all the time! I have yet to decide what I'm going to disguise myself as for my Victory Cove picture. I'm thinking I'll do the whole Gordon's fisherman ensemble.


I have red pants and a white shirt, Maureen. I could be a penguin dressed in red pants and a white shirt and you could be the Gorton fisherman and you could call me, Harriett Morgan! Ha! Ha!

Here's me and my BFF at the beach in Maine near Victory Cove!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

This was the first new book I bought on my Kindle!  No hesitation, just a one-click and I was reading... then Sean stole it and so I had to buy the paperback too. =)  If you ever come to Vegas, you'll sign it for me right?

Hugs,
Trish

ps.... review coming soon... but rest easy, I love all your books.... I just have to tell myself to put down the mop and read more. =)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vwkitten said:


> ps.... review coming soon... but rest easy, I love all your books.... I just have to tell myself to put down the mop and read more. =)


  My problem is only picking the mop up once a year! Your picture looks great! So good to see you back here.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> My problem is only picking the mop up once a year! Your picture looks great! So good to see you back here.


Awww mamiller I was just thinkin of recruiting you for the crew we lost young Stiff Leg to a land shark...and to read you don't *mop* but once a year we push the mud around on our decks at least once a week,clean we are


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I know your crew.  The deck wouldn't be covered in mud.  It would be covered in Snickers wrappers and spilled egg nog.  Ever slosh egg nog up with a mop   It's a task you do once a year after a really bad Christmas party


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I know your crew. The deck wouldn't be covered in mud. It would be covered in Snickers wrappers and spilled egg nog. Ever slosh egg nog up with a mop  It's a task you do once a year after a really bad Christmas party


Not if Brendan is around, he would make sure NO ONE spilled a drop!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Not if Brendan is around, he would make sure NO ONE spilled a drop!


Did someone say.... NOG??!! Noggone it now, Meredith! Stop teasing me with your fake nog! That reminds me of one of my favorite movies, Miss Miller. Did you ever watch _Super Troopers_? I loved the part where the trooper said "Meow" over and over. Of course, my sense of humor is noggish. Meow what does that mean?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I know your crew. The deck wouldn't be covered in mud. It would be covered in Snickers wrappers and spilled egg nog. Ever slosh egg nog up with a mop  It's a task you do once a year after a really bad Christmas party


No! someone Ole' Blind Eye is allergic to peanut products so we can't run the risk...hes the only one that can fix pancakes the way we like them


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

OHHHHH! The shame, my namesakes lost, my Cowboys lost...Saint's perserve us...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, I was thinking about you, Mr. VW. My condolences, dear friend. Down in Tampa they have a saying that goes something like "Arrrgh, there's always next year, me matey. So drink up!"


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller what did you write my eyes are fogged over from those darn bottles of Bud Light Wheat, makes it hard to man the rudder...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Man the rudder? Man, the rudder is broken!! She wrote that her book Victory Cove has been adopted by the Vikings as their new code book and will henceforth replace the Dallas Yellowpages as the Official Viking Code of Conduct book. Do not read this, VW:


Spoiler



(Miss Miller, the Vikings can't read in general and depend on VW2 to translate the code for them.)


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

How on earth did I miss the release of Victory Cove?!  Rushing off to one-click!  YAY!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeay, Miss Songbird!  You always make me smile      And that's quite the cute monkey you have there.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Yeay, Miss Songbird! You always make me smile    And that's quite the cute monkey you have there.


possum,**** not sure how that would grill up mamiller


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahhh...next time I forge the jungles of the Amazon I must bring you along Mr. VdoubleU, to point out the many dangers and pitfalls I will obviously consider 'cute animals'.  How do Vikings fair in the Amazon?


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> possum,**** not sure how that would grill up mamiller


EEK! No grilling of the cutest animal EVER! I do think he's adorable, although I don't remember what kind of animal he is.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ahem!! (Putting on glasses and sighing) I do believe that the animal is some sort of Lemur. I recognize him from the docu-drama entitled _Madagascar_ about a group of New York Zoo animals ship-wrecked on an Island off the coast of Southern Africa. Some of you may have heard of it? I do believe that this particular lemur was called the King Julian species, an especially rare specimen that normally wears elaborate headresses and employs other lemurs as personal servants. Thank you very much.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I saw that docu-drama!  I preferred their politically pushy penguin sections....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Ahem!! (Putting on glasses and sighing) I do believe that the animal is some sort of Lemur.


..silly us, we should have consulted the Professor from the gecko







...errr ..I mean get go.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Ahem!! (Putting on glasses and sighing) I do believe that the animal is some sort of Lemur. I recognize him from the docu-drama entitled _Madagascar_ about a group of New York Zoo animals ship-wrecked on an Island off the coast of Southern Africa. Some of you may have heard of it? I do believe that this particular lemur was called the King Julian species, an especially rare specimen that normally wears elaborate headresses and employs other lemurs as personal servants. Thank you very much.


AHHHhhhhh yes. I like to move it, move it! We like to MOVE IT! 

He does look like Julian, doesn't he? But I'm thinking he's more of a Mort...


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Is it time for a "name the avatar" game?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I expect that the name would necessarily have to be King Julian because Miss Scarlet is going to use Mort for her Avatar, just like I so respectfully suggested to her and if she doesn't use Mort, I'll be devastated even moreso than I was when Mort was transmorgrated into an evil gremlin by Nogdog. *sigh*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19014.0.html

click here to vote for my avatar and see the mort/gremlin transformation.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I went with the tortoise, Scarlet.  He just reminded me of me


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Well FINE.  My avatar will be King Julian.  Start bringing him gifts, you peasants!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Gifts Did someone say gifts


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Well FINE. My avatar will be King Julian. Start bringing him gifts, you peasants!




Here you go, Your Highness!! Your first gift, given on Miss Miller's thread, sorry Miss Miller, but the King has spoken!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Sorry about the biiigggg picture, Miss Miller.  I got all excited about being the first to bring gifts to the king. LOL


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Ooooo!  Prezzies!  

I can't wait to get home so I can see it.  My work computer won't show the pictures in these threads.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Ahhh...next time I forge the jungles of the Amazon I must bring you along Mr. VdoubleU, to point out the many dangers and pitfalls I will obviously consider 'cute animals'. How do Vikings fair in the Amazon?


Viking as they travel always try to to set up fairs for the locals...we tried to pillage some villages and lost young Biggheaderhehass to a group of headhunters


Spoiler



not a job site


 and the water is quite wet...but you can count on me I still have all 10 fingers... and 10 toes however my pod Dr. did have to femove the bone in my right little toe...


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Viking as they travel always try to to set up fairs for the locals...we tried to pillage some villages and lost young Biggheaderhehas to a group of headhunters
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh, oh, Viking Warrior, oh, oh, I'm devastated to hear that my Uncle Biggheaderhehas (we just called him Unc Hehas) was lost!!  We've been wondering what happened to him, but tell me, is it fainful having your toe bone femoved?   Here's a picture of Uncle Hehas for positive identification. Maureen, I hope you won't mind. I'm just so distraught...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Uncle Hehas looks like my Ukranian great-grandmother.    She looked 90 years old when she was 10.

As far as poor Mr. VdoubleU's toe, I told him to stop doing triple sow-cows in the kitchen.  He's getting ready for the Olympics, he is!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Uncle Hehas looks like my Ukranian great-grandmother.  She looked 90 years old when she was 10.
> 
> As far as poor Mr. VdoubleU's toe, I told him to stop doing triple sow-cows in the kitchen. He's getting ready for the Olympics, he is!


Ya no more chow cows sow dows in der kitchen er galley fer me...I dated her back in my eary 80s. And brother
Biggheaderhehass will be misseded at our fires


Spoiler



due to be being the shortest one of the crew he had to gather the wood cause he was lowest to the ground...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Si! Si! Das is vhy hiss pikture iss only from ze chest up. He also had tiny little hands as well and had to make many trips from ze voods to ze fire wiss ze vood, no?  Vat kind of accent is dis anyvay?  I canna quoite identifoy it, laddie!    I know, mock Viking, oui?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Si! Si! Das is vhy hiss pikture iss only from ze chest up. He also had tiny little hands as well and had to make many trips from ze voods to ze fire wiss ze vood, no? Vat kind of accent is dis anyvay? I canna quoite identifoy it, laddie!   I know, mock Viking, oui?


Reads kinda like a purrfesser that we chopped his body off of his head fer making fun of Gigglelippshoan the way he talked french...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The topic came up over on NotQuiteKindle, so I thought I'd share a piece of trivia.    All my leading ladies are named after some character on TV I used to watch.

Megan Summers from VICTORY COVE was named after Jamie Summers (Bionic Woman)
Briana Holt from ROGUE WAVE was named after Laura Holt (Remington Steele)
and Serena Murphy of WIDOW'S TALE was named after Jane Seymour's character on Battlestar Gallactica

...that's going wayyyyy back.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> The topic came up over on NotQuiteKindle, so I thought I'd share a piece of trivia. All my leading ladies are named after some character on TV I used to watch.
> 
> Megan Summers from VICTORY COVE was named after Jamie Summers (Bionic Woman)
> Briana Holt from ROGUE WAVE was named after Laura Holt (Remington Steele)
> ...


I love Bionic Woman & Remington Steele... I actually borrowed a Remington Steele DVD from my BIL and he bugged me for weeks to get it back...  I "sorta" _forgot_ to give it back...  

Serena Murphy is my kinda lady... I would recognize her anywhere. You paint such vivd pictures of your characters and your scenes that I actually thought I was watching a movie the other day while re-reading Widow's Tale


Spoiler



(my new autographed paperback)


 My DD came in the room and asked for the hairdryer and I told her I would get it "during the next com..." I caught myself before finishing *commercial* but she laughed and said "Mommy the next commercial... is that when you finish that chapter?" Luckily she is a reader and understood! Ha! Had to watch "Perfect Storm" that night because you got me in the mood for a movie set in that area.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> The topic came up over on NotQuiteKindle, so I thought I'd share a piece of trivia. All my leading ladies are named after some character on TV I used to watch.
> 
> Megan Summers from VICTORY COVE was named after Jamie Summers (Bionic Woman)
> Briana Holt from ROGUE WAVE was named after Laura Holt (Remington Steele)
> ...


That's why I stick with shows like Have Gun Will Travel...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm onto you, Mr Warrior. You're a real softy at heart! It's okay. I won't tell 

I found this picture and I thought it looked like Victory Cove. What do you think...does that look like O'Flanagan's down there on the end? It sure as heck looks cold enough to be Victory Cove.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

That looks like Flanagan's to me and it certainly looks cold enough to be Victory Cove for sure.  Brrrrr.  It's cold right here by this window! Great picture!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I'm onto you, Mr Warrior. You're a real softy at heart! It's okay. I won't tell
> 
> I found this picture and I thought it looked like Victory Cove. What do you think...does that look like O'Flanagan's down there on the end? It sure as heck looks cold enough to be Victory Cove.


That IS Victory Cove... and O'Flannagans looks really dark and eerie... maybe there is a ghost living upstairs!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I'm onto you, Mr Warrior. You're a real softy at heart! It's okay. I won't tell
> 
> I found this picture and I thought it looked like Victory Cove. What do you think...does that look like O'Flanagan's down there on the end? It sure as heck looks cold enough to be Victory Cove.


It looks like a 3-D photo and I can tell its been snowing hard cause the crows are white...as far as my heart its as cold as a fjord


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> It looks like a 3-D photo and I can tell its been snowing hard cause the crows are white...as far as my heart its as cold as a fjord


That's very astute, Mr. VW. Can't believe you sometimes!! LMAOROF


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

So Mr. VW, you made me look it up.  White crows are actually mutations.  It literally says a product of something being wrong with their brain.  -OR- In Indian legend, they are simply like the legend of the White Buffalo.  Given the context of Victory Cove, I'll go with the later analogy.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the info...i saw the movie White Buffalo pretty good movie...the crews quite upset i banned from the longboat so i have to reinstate you with


Spoiler



potty privileges


...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I know this is the wrong place but I just wanted to let you know Maureen that I'm FINALLY starting Widow's Tale today...Sorry its taken so long I can't wait


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I know this is the wrong place but I just wanted to let you know Maureen that I'm FINALLY starting Widow's Tale today...Sorry its taken so long I can't wait


There's no _wrong_ place for happy news like that, Miss Misty


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

took an unexpected fall this afternoon I'm ok a bit stiff, but as a result of that did not get too far today but what I've read certainly has my interest meter on high alert and I LOVE it


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear this news, Miss Miller.  Hope you are all right.  You didn't injure any typing fingers, did you?  Be careful you!   Oh, wait a minute is this Miss Misty's post or Miss Miller's post.  It looks like Miss Miller's avatar, but has Miss Misty's name...     Well whoever is falling, be careful!  And get well soon and please straighten out a confused well-wisher soon.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> took an unexpected fall this afternoon I'm ok a bit stiff, but as a result of that did not get too far today but what I've read certainly has my interest meter on high alert and I LOVE it


As you can see, myself and Mr. Carroll are concerned for your welfare! Please tell me it wasn't ice. I am on a single-handed mission to head out west to the Salt Plains with a wheelbarrow, and fill it up and bring it back home and pour it all over my streets!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mamiller said:


> As you can see, myself and Mr. Carroll are concerned for your welfare! Please tell me it wasn't ice. I am on a single-handed mission to head out west to the Salt Plains with a wheelbarrow, and fill it up and bring it back home and pour it all over my streets!


Aww sorry to worry you guys...no it wasn't ice I'm disabled and fall at times this time I slipped in the shower I'm fine aside from a scrape on the elbow and a very bruised knee and back along with a very upset service dog who thinks its her fault mama fell. No Worries all is fine. though I do agree with you on the ice thing. We had 12+ inches snow/ice last thurday it was a very very strange time in Texas.

So sorry I confused you Mr. Carroll my avi changes with my current read.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Glad you're okay, Miss Misty, but now I want to see your hero.  She sounds like a great sidekick!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Glad you're okay, Miss Misty, but now I want to see your hero.  She sounds like a great sidekick!


Once I get a new camara I'll be glad to share if you like


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> Aww sorry to worry you guys...no it wasn't ice I'm disabled and fall at times this time I slipped in the shower I'm fine aside from a scrape on the elbow and a very bruised knee and back along with a very upset service dog who thinks its her fault mama fell. No Worries all is fine. though I do agree with you on the ice thing. We had 12+ inches snow/ice last thurday it was a very very strange time in Texas.
> 
> So sorry I confused you Mr. Carroll my avi changes with my current read.


Quite alright, Miss Misty. I figured it out after a moment. Glad you are still kicking and I know you will enjoy Miss Miller's book. Just be careful. I have a fear of falling myself and have done myself a great deal of injury a few times. I've been fighting this ice lately and worried that I'll fall out in the cold and have to crawl around till someone comes along and throws me a tow chain.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> took an unexpected fall this afternoon I'm ok a bit stiff, but as a result of that did not get too far today but what I've read certainly has my interest meter on high alert and I LOVE it


I can identify with you mistyd107. I to was a victim to mean Mr. Gravity I fell down about 2 months ago while practicing my quad-axle spin on the deck of my galley and came close to cracking my kneecap...thank God for wine and women and me and my dw second your great like for Victory Cove (clever using the cover as your avatar) hoping you recover soon vw2


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

feeling better my knee may take a while though!!!!!I vote we ALL stay as upright as we can.  its less stressful to an extent as well as less painful I plan on reading all day.Thanks for the well wishes Miss Miller,Mr. Carroll, and VW22.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

In answer to your question, Misty, YES, we want pics of your trusty comrade! Yeay pics, pics pics!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Ok will post a pic of Miss Sierra as soon as I can replace my camara


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Oll roighty, Miss Miller, that penguin belongs to me!!  Me! I tell you I have that penguin on another site and I'm horrified to see her defecting like this.     Oh, tell me, tell me, it ain't so, where oh where, did my penguin go?  I see her here, dancing, that's clear, but she was mine, mine, my precious....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Nothing worse than a defecting penguin. 

Speaking of penguins...Harriet Morgan kind of reminds me of one.

Harriet Morgan dropped onto the stool next to Jake, her yellow slicker pouring a puddle on the floor around her. She flipped back the hood and cast a long, curious stare at him. 
Jake felt himself dissected by the rotund woman. Her gray-blonde hair was tousled into a mild state of chaos, and her puffy cheeks nearly obscured unblinking eyes. She looked like a fat owl.
"Who are you?" She said.
_Ah yes, another one of Victory Cove's congenial citizens. _ 
Jake took a sip of his beer. "Just passing through, ma'am."
Harriet snorted and looked across the bar. "Serena, quit dawdling, where's my beer?"
The bartender, Serena, smiled and reached for a mug.
Harriet's probing gaze jabbed at Jake again. He tried to avoid it. He looked behind the bar at the wide mirror with photographs taped to it. Climbing above that collage, Jake searched the rows of bottles, the ones on the uppermost shelf coated with dust. The pleasant ding of the antique cash register caught his attention as the bartender rang up a sale. She turned just before a plop of water from a freshly cleaned mug landed on the tarnished machine.
"So just taking in the sights, huh?" Harriet persisted.
"Yeah, something like that." He took another swig of beer.
Jake felt the old woman's eyes on his attire. His jeans were splattered with mud from the knees down, and the pullover sweater was still moist on the shoulders. Another unladylike snort shot out of Harriet's nose.
"Mistah, no one comes to Victory Cove this time of year to see the sights."
Jake sighed and looked around, hoping for someone to come in and rescue him from this female inquisition. The bar was empty now, and only a newscaster chatted away on the TV up in the corner.
"I have no story to tell." Jake tried for a menacing inflection, hoping to dissuade her, but, to his dismay the big woman in the slicker turned in her stool and gave him her full attention. She set her meaty paws down on her knees and leaned forward.
"When did you get into town?"
"This afternoon."
"It _is _ this afternoon. Did you come right to O'Flanagans?"
"No. One stop." _Why the hell did he say that?_ 
"Where?"
Stubborn, Jake remained mute, although no one beat Harriet in the mulish department.
"Where?" She repeated, and looked him over again as if she could sum up his trek by the shade of mud on his jeans.
"Wakefield House," he blurted. 
_Why the hell not?_ Maybe this intrusive female could give him some answers.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

penguins are not on my longboats menu (too many feathers)...the crew enjoys reading Victory Cove on book night and they all read this very passsage on thursday night:   " Harriet Morgan dropped onto the stool next to Jake, her yellow slicker pouring a puddle on the floor around her.  She flipped back the hood and cast a long, curious stare at him " and want to know if they put out the wet floor signs fer safety sake we have them painted it on the deck of the boat in englay and vikinishness


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Now see, your VWlordship, here's one of the boys after having read a passage from Victory Cove







He looks very happy with whatever excerpt he chose!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Heeeyyyy, how did I get in your book, Maureen? 

_"Her gray-blonde hair was tousled into a mild state of chaos, and her puffy cheeks nearly obscured unblinking eyes. She looked like a fat owl."_

I love this line and it is a good indicator of the quality of the rest of the book. A great read!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Heeeyyyy, how did I get in your book, Maureen?
> 
> _"Her gray-blonde hair was tousled into a mild state of chaos, and her puffy cheeks nearly obscured unblinking eyes. She looked like a fat owl."_
> 
> I love this line and it is a good indicator of the quality of the rest of the book. A great read!


Ol-iv-ia!  You do not have unblinking eyes!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Now see, your VWlordship, here's one of the boys after having read a passage from Victory Cove
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this fellow does have unblinking eyes.  Scary! He just stares and stares and never raises his drinking horn or anything. Make him stop!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Now see, your VWlordship, here's one of the boys after having read a passage from Victory Cove
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is the happy crew... cause when we are on shore I take them to McDonald's for Happy Meals and right now they have the penguins of Madagascar, you see how there little beady eyes light up (the crews) when they rip open the bags...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Ohhhh...now you've done it. Queue in the penguins.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I feel like a combination of them running in place and kinda drifting side to side


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Ohhhh...now you've done it. Queue in the penguins.


Those are precious, Maureen! Where do you get those things? I love penguins and puffins and I'm an avid amateur bird-watcher. I feed the birds semi-religiously in my backyard and enjoy watching them fight over the suet feeder when it's cold. One of these days, my BFF and I are going up the east coast to see them there puffin birds with our very own peepers. We might even see one of your lighthouses and drink one of those Alligator Beers. LOL. Tell me your secret! Where do you get those dancing penguins? I want to steal them... now!



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ol-iv-ia!  You do not have unblinking eyes!


So, Meredith, you agree with everything except the unblinking eyes. How sad...  I thought you might say something about my beautiful, curly, reddish-blond-gray topiary that some people think is a hat.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Ohhhh...now you've done it. Queue in the penguins.


Waaaaait... O-liv-ee-a... you do have unblinking eyes... look, you are the one left, I am the one on the right. "Come on Olivia, let's go!" I'm saying, and you sit there and smile and say "La la la la la!"  *I'm* losing weight as we "speak"!   

Oh, OT: On to my Victory Cove paperback!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I can she them both taking the gold...along with LJS fishes...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

So Miss Merry and Miss Olivia are accounted for.

Here I am (the blonde hair gives me away)








Here's Mr. Warrior doing his gymnastics in the kitchen.








And here is Mr. Brendan laughing at all of us.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> So Miss Merry and Miss Olivia are accounted for.
> 
> Here I am (the blonde hair gives me away)
> 
> ...


That is exactly how I envisioned you, Miss Miller and that's a good rendition of VW and his antics, but the laughing penguin, well, he needs a bit more muscle on his upper body and arms, washboard abs and then I'd go along with it, otherwise, very good.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> So Miss Merry and Miss Olivia are accounted for.
> 
> Here I am (the blonde hair gives me away)
> 
> ...


I like 'em... I liked 'em before I *even knew* I_ like-ed_ them!   Right Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Where do you come up with these?  I was thrilled and pleased to see the mighty Templar Penguin over on another thread which I will not mention by name on your thread.   Certainly, that Templar Penguin would feel right at home living in VICTORY Cover, would he not?  You crack me up, Miss Miller!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> So Miss Merry and Miss Olivia are accounted for.
> 
> Here I am (the blonde hair gives me away)
> 
> ...


*So cool* that's me all for sure....I did recognize you and Brendan all I need is a tatoo of some tumblin dice...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I always pictured you with a tattoo of tumblin' dice, oh master of all Vikings.  Funny enough, I also picture you with a Dallas Cowboy star shaved into your hairline


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I always pictured you with a tattoo of tumblin' dice, oh master of all Vikings. Funny enough, I also picture you with a Dallas Cowboy star shaved into your hairline


Oh, that would be funny, Miss Miller, since the Warrior is bald and his hair line is somewhere down on his back. But yeah, I could see him with that.  I, myself, have a Grim Reaper tattoo, but I'm too modest to show it off.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan is like so jealous, I have most all of my hair and till this am a full heavy beard ( it pulled my face down to my chest with its weight(no Ms, Meredith it was clean... no whale grease in it)causing me to fall asleep at the wheel of my longboat) now I have a fine chin growth...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Brendan is like so jealous, I have most all of my hair and till this am a full heavy beard ( it pulled my face down to my chest with its weight(no Ms, Meredith it was clean... no whale grease in it)causing me to fall asleep at the wheel of my longboat) now I have a fine chin growth...


I'm not jealous. My dreads are in fine shape, thank you very much and I'm thinking of adding some of that green Easter basket grass for St. Paddy's Days celebrations to it and putting in a few of those chocolate robin eggs to make it look like a nest on top. Then, when I go out drinking my Green Beer at O'Malley's Tavern, I'll be able to snack and offer snacks off the top of my head!  
Hey, Miss Miller. What are you doing for St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Going to O'Flanagans!!!!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Be seeing you all and the crew there, I will be wearing my special pointy helmet...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Today is the last day of the Smashwords eBook Week sale. Here's a little sample of VICTORY COVE







 http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7274

In a well-honed move, Megan swept her arm under the mattress and yanked out the gun. Familiar with the feel of the cold steel, she had taught herself to load and unload the chamber when she first arrived at Wakefield House. She forced herself to hold the sleek frame, to grow comfortable with it, and now fingers that had shaken uncontrollably on the phone worked with remarkable agility to handle the weapon.

She jerked back the trigger safety and aimed the steel nose at the shadows.

"Stop."

The soft command penetrated. Megan flinched and raised the gun again.

"Megan," The voice returned, soothing as it drew nearer. "Baby, put the gun down."

A few impassioned moments ago there was nothing she would deny that stable voice. Jake's voice was husky with passion and concern, and offered a solemn sense of reason that she longed to surrender to, but, there was no way he could convince her to lower the gun.

"I'm not going to let anyone hurt you." Jake persisted.

Megan jerked when she felt his hands. Panic flared through her and she tried to hoist the gun, but his hands connected with hers and still the soft voice penetrated her defenses.

"I don't know what's going on here, but so help me God, Megan I won't let anyone hurt you."

Strong fingers curled over hers with such diverse layers. Warm, sinuous strength above her hand. Cold steel beneath it.

Which would she yield to?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been quiet.  Here's a little morsel from VICTORY COVE









It nearly felt like voyeurism, sitting in a room with someone oblivious of your presence. 
Megan was beside Jake in an equally uncomfortable straight-back chair. Together they faced a blue-haired woman in a rocker whose gray eyes were flooded with cataracts, those sightless orbs searching the window regardless of the fact that the shade was drawn.
"Mrs. Wakefield, do you remember me?" Megan's hands were clamped together. She stooped forward as if the motion would entice Estelle to take a peek. "I'm Megan Summers, the new tenant at your house?"
Watery eyes sliced towards Megan's voice. Thin white eyebrows narrowed with effort and her head shook above brittle shoulders. "No."
Megan arched her own brow and shrugged at Jake as if to say "you're not going to get much here."
Jake watched Estelle Wakefield, waiting for some inherent recognition to flood his blood. Her gray eyes matched her sweater and skirt, and also her demeanor. He tried to attribute her aloofness to the disease that plagued her mind, but there was something about the aged woman that seemed too strong and determined to signify weakness. Perhaps it was the rigid posture, the tip of her head that indicated she listened with a keen perception. Or it was just an aura of arrogance as if she was royalty misplaced in this perceived hovel.
"Mrs. Wakefield, my name is Jake Grogan. I've come a long way to meet you."
Her head snapped in his direction and Jake shuddered as the clouds of disease sharpened into condemnation.
"I thought you were dead." Estelle Wakefield hissed. 
Jake felt his heart kick up its pace. He looked at Megan and she offered sympathy with a soft curve of her lips and a tender gaze. There was genuine compassion in her features and it spurred on his resolve.
"We've never met before, Mrs. Wakefield."
Now shrewd eyes regarded him with open hostility. "You can't have her."
On instinct, Jake sought Megan's gaze again. She offered a silent nod of encouragement.
"I'm not looking for anyone but you, Mrs. Wakefield." Jake assured. "Actually, I want to talk to you about Gabrielle."
"I said you can't have her." The elderly woman's voice pitched to a near screech. 
Nervous, Jake glanced at the open door. He expected an army of nurses to pour in to condemn him for badgering the old woman, but there was nothing out there. No noise, save the sound of Estelle's chest rattling in agitation.
"Mrs. Wakefield," Megan inserted. "This is Jake Grogan," she hesitated, "who do you think he is?"
"I offered him good money to keep away. His kind is no good for Gabby." Estelle turned to face Megan, but monitored Jake out of the corner of her eye. When she caught his gaze, she sneered. "But after what he did to her," Estelle coughed, "she's spoiled."
"Mrs. Wakefield," Megan persisted, leaning forward with a squeak in the chair. "Who do you think this man is?"
As quickly as the agitation had sprung, it fled on a rattling sigh. Air leaked from Estelle's lungs, and so did the clarity in her eyes. On a last lucid drift, she whispered, "Crow", and then slumped in her chair to stare blindly at the drawn shades.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Maureen, gotta say that I loved this one. I wasn't sure if it could top Widow's Tale but it did. Congrats on it!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Maureen, gotta say that I loved this one. I wasn't sure if it could top Widow's Tale but it did. Congrats on it!


Thank you so much, Tammy. That means a lot to me!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I've been quiet.  Here's a little morsel from VICTORY COVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you nailed it with that description, Miss Miller. I've had several relatives and friends' relatives who have suffered from this horrible disease and when I read this, I thought "That's exactly right!" It is like voyeurism in a way. Everytime I was around them, I felt like I was prying into something very, very private and personal and ultimately felt that I shouldn't be there at all. What is even more disturbing is that every time a new drug is introduced and begins to work (for a little while) the real person begins to emerge again and I have to wonder if they've been there all along and if not, where the heck have they been? It's a frightening thought either way and something that I hope never to experience again firsthand or in another loved one. A touching scene.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, Alzheimer's is traumatic for everyone involved.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I did not mean to leave off on such a somber note. Let's change that!

*Happy Easter to all!!!*


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VICTORY COVE is available on KOBO for $1.59 and ROGUE WAVE is only $1.19







I'm not sure how that happened, but it's definitely interesting. There are deals to be had out there in this great big literary world of ours!









http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Victory-Cove/book-cbm5egrMW0ePsSBtdA83Zg/page1.html


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, Miss Miller.  I don't know about this KOBO thing.  I only have one book showing up and amazingly it is Book number nine.  LOL. But it is discounted from $2.99 to $2.39.  You're right about those unusual and unexpected money-saving innovations out there.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Hi Miss Miller 
Hope your doing well just thought I'd post and let you know I'll be starting Victory Cove tonight during the baseball game now that my K2 is resting comfortably in her blue wild rose Oberon.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> Hi Miss Miller
> Hope your doing well just thought I'd post and let you know I'll be starting Victory Cove tonight during the baseball game now that my K2 is resting comfortably in her blue wild rose Oberon.


Your Kindle sounds comfy, Miss Misty. But your neighbors won't know if you scream "YEAY!" whether it's because of a home run, or that my book is so darn good you just had to yell out with joy. hahahaha


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Your Kindle sounds comfy, Miss Misty. But your neighbors won't know if you scream "YEAY!" whether it's because of a home run, or that my book is so darn good you just had to yell out with joy. hahahaha


LOL this is very true, luckily my parents know me pretty well  off to great start so far this may be my favorite yet


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I did not mean to leave off on such a somber note. Let's change that!
> 
> *Happy Easter to all!!!*


OMG! Has it really been two weeks since I have followed your threads Ms. Miller? I am so sorry...  Seems like I have lost track of soooo much lately...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Miss Merry...I've missed you!!! It's wonderful to see your smiling typing.  

And Miss Misty, thank you!  Let me know if it falls in that 'Good' genre


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Miss Merry...I've missed you!!! It's wonderful to see your smiling typing.


I am glad to be back Ma'am! Glad you missed me too! I am just GLAD today.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Miss Merry...I've missed you!!! It's wonderful to see your smiling typing.
> 
> And Miss Misty, thank you! Let me know if it falls in that 'Good' genre


I would definitely say so yes


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I would definitely say so yes


Misty, I noticed Olivia Darnell's Misguided Souls is your avatar now... Are you finding it as entertaining as Maureen and I did? We both gave it a 5 star review! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks to both Maureen and Meredith for speaking so kindly about my book.  Seeing as how this thread belongs to Maureen, I am doubly honored.  Maureen, how is your next work going?  Eye of the Sun, correct?  A good book for the up-coming summer reading season, no doubt!  Get busy, girl!  Let's get that book on the shelves.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, Miss Miller!  Where have you been? I have decided that you should write the Ojo de Sol en Esapanol in order to work your brain cells even harder.   My DD and I have been exchanging emails in Italian and it has been loads of fun translating and trying to figure out what she is talking about.  She is moving back to Texas from Nevada and going to attend the University of Houston and she is going to take Italian and Italian humanities courses.  I am very excited about having her close to home again because she is wonderful just like me!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Well MM I see you have been off board for a while and a bit...hope it was drier than my adventure...BC so that dd finally made up her mind to come home, so glad for you and your families


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Mr. Brendan, that's wonderful news...or bueno, bueno!  

VeeDoubleU, sooo glad to see you back, sir.  Yes, I've been quiet.  I'm guessing that the reading nation does not want to hear my crazy notions or see my penguins


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller now that is a crazy notion that peope who read and some who don't would ever think your writing is not lovely and your penguins... who would not like them? as for me and the crew we are adopting some penguins for our very own... we still your books on even pages on even days and take turns reading odd pages on odd days... it makes for some lively discussions especially Farfromnuggets, our new shop steward....


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG!  I just read that you are working on a landfill romance in another thread.    Will it have any of Victory Cove's characters in it?  I could see them there now!  Jake would be driving a bulldozer while Megan looked for usable small appliances.  Serena could sell the reclamations down at the tavern and it could be set in the summer time when the gulls would be more likely to come in and give the landfill a bit of natural wildlife.  Brett could run the plastic recycler and Harriet might be the dump truck driver!  It's beautiful, I tell you.     I'll loan you either Perry or Fred for your mysterious stranger. OK?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Sounds like this book might need a Knight or two.  I have several to choose from, Miss Miller.  Might I suggest the Knight of the Refuse or the Knight of the Wholly Wasted?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

thats it me boy thats what we need a trashy Knight...on a trashey night looking for his lost amour (get it amour)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Fabuloso, Senor WarriorViking! I shall write chapters 2, 2, 2, & 2.  If we get busy, you, me and Olivia, throw in my editor/fan/critic, Miss Pollibruha Finnbottom, we could have this thing nocked up and let fly before yon goddess, Miss Marueen Miller, returneth from einer kleiner nachtmusica.  Oh, I do so love a multi-lingual discourstipation.  Graci`! Remember this my friend, when dining out, the sea bass is always the best choice. Almost'a no bones'a.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

sorry we r outa the sea bass...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Misty, I noticed Olivia Darnell's Misguided Souls is your avatar now... Are you finding it as entertaining as Maureen and I did? We both gave it a 5 star review! Hope you enjoy it!


yes I am though its taking me forever to read...Life picked the wrong time to go nuts LOL should finish it today


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, Maureen! I found your thread way back on page 15 when I was looking for my own thread and I see that you've not posted lately.  I think it's time for the summer reading season to start up pretty soon and thought some of the readers might be prompted to read Victory Cove when the weather heats up since it's set in the cold.  An excellent read for anyone frying in the sun by the pool or on the beach!  Hope you are doing well and working on that new novel.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words, Miss Olivia. Yes, I guess between Widow's Tale and Victory Cove you wouldn't need an air conditioner. 

I just went back North this weekend and found out that a copy of Victory Cove is circulating throughout my Grandmother's 'home'. The ladies there treated me as royalty!







I love those ladies!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Thank you for the kind words, Miss Olivia. Yes, I guess between Widow's Tale and Victory Cove you wouldn't need an air conditioner.
> 
> I just went back North this weekend and found out that a copy of Victory Cove is circulating throughout my Grandmother's 'home'. The ladies there treated me as royalty!
> 
> ...


Welcome back my DEAR friend!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I intend to eat like no other this weekend!!! In the few moments I'm not eating a hot dog, I'll be finishing up on my new website. Please, if you get a chance, stop by and let me know what you think! I may even grill you a hot dog! 

www.maureenamiller.com

...it's still a work in progress, but it's getting there!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Ooooo, me likey ... the new website that is. And a nice picture of you too, Maureen. I do remember your old website (always flitting around the net, I am) and this is much better. 

Yep, I am out of this office pretty soon. My daughter and I are treating ourselves to lunch while our husbands golf. 

Enjoy that hot dog. Have a great weekend!!

Nancy


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Nancy!  Pictures are so embarassing, that's why on my blog I'm always in 'costume'


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Outstanding! If only my website could look so clean and pretty...  but then my website got repo'd when I moved my bank account...  so sad ... but your website looks great...  too bad about mine being defunct and all...  but did I tell you that yours is quite admirable?   Mine was also a work in progress.. . when it was valid and operational... yours looks really cool...  mine is gone...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Mr. Carroll, your website is still alive and well, and takes us back to a much more chivalrous time.  It is a wonderful website!!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Maureen,

I don't see your post about the interview you did for my blog, Two Ends of the Pen.

All Maureen Miller fans, head on over and check it out:

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/05/interview-with-maureen-miller.html

Deb


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, Deb. I had put it on Facebook and on my dandy new website, but you're right...I forgot to mention it on my own post. I was so proud to see my name on your thread, I guess I neglected myself. 

What you have done for the authors here at KB is extremely generous and we're all very grateful. Thank you!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Thank you, Deb. I had put it on Facebook and on my dandy new website, but you're right...I forgot to mention it on my own post. I was so proud to see my name on your thread, I guess I neglected myself.
> 
> What you have done for the authors here at KB is extremely generous and we're all very grateful. Thank you!


You're welcome. BTW, I've already been contacted by an Editor from an epublisher who would like to feature some of his authors on my blog as well. How cool is that?

Deb


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

That is extremely cool.  Now I can say I knew you when...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Mr. Carroll, your website is still alive and well, and takes us back to a much more chivalrous time. It is a wonderful website!!


That is only because your website inspired me to go to the Intuit site and update my credit card information. You are my inspiration... for spending more money. You must be a girl!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

In the wake of Debra L. Martin's wonderful interview, I thought I'd share another snippet from VICTORY COVE









"Look," Jake's voice was husky. "If you should find anything-anything that might shed light on Estelle's daughter-" he turned, and frowned. "What was her name?"
Megan swallowed. "Excuse me?"
"What was Estelle's daughter's name? I don't even know my moth-" he swallowed, "her name."
"Ummm-Gabrielle."
"Gabrielle." Jake whispered. "That's pretty, don't you think?"
Megan nodded, speechless.
Jake reached into the pocket of his jacket and extracted a card. "Anyway, if you should ever come across anything-" His voice dropped off. "Could you call me?"
He didn't wait for her response. He opened the door, eyed the sky warily, and then squared his shoulders, starting down the steps.
"Wait!" 
My God, what was she thinking? 
Megan watched Jake pause at the foot of the stairs. He turned around and looked up at her. Stoic in the downpour, he waited. With rain dripping onto his black eyelashes, he blinked away the assault. 
Something about Jake tempted her with haunting images of pleasure she would never be privy to. Whoever Jake Grogan was-whether he was innocent or a foe, Megan knew that she would not let him cross that bridge in this weather. 
She had the gun. 
She would be safe.
Jake didn't move. He stood motionless under nature's onslaught, taking the beating and waiting for Megan to pronounce sentence. 
"Come inside." She whispered.
The steady stream of rain made it impossible for her voice to carry, but he read her lips. 
For every step he climbed, Jake held her eyes. He reached the top and loomed a head above her, looking down with dark force. Paralyzed by that compelling whirlpool of colors, all Megan could do now was pray she made the right decision.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Outstanding! If only my website could look so clean and pretty...  but then my website got repo'd when I moved my bank account...  so sad ... but your website looks great...  too bad about mine being defunct and all...  but did I tell you that yours is quite admirable?  Mine was also a work in progress.. . when it was valid and operational... yours looks really cool...  mine is gone...


mamiller outstanding website Brendan yours is o k not enough blood talkin an such


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Loved your new look, Maureen.  If I looked that good, I'd splash my image all over my books.  Nice work!  One of the these days, I'll get website going for MSMS, but I hardly have time to blog at my blogspot.  I'm hoping to get some work done this morning, but wanted to see how my friends were doing on the boards.  So, when is the Eye of the Sun coming?  Sounds like a great summer read.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Looky here, Miss Miller, you can't be hanging around way back here on page 17 expecting to sell anything.  I know that there are people out there longing for a little relief from the summer heat.  Check out Victory Cove... it's cool. Really, cool.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Ah yes, the feel of the sand between your toes as the waves wash in... love Victory Cove.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, Brendan

Glad you found Maureen's thread, but it doesn't look like she's around.

Oh well, I was going to say hello to her before stumbling off to bed.

Instead I'll say hello to you Brendan, and to you, vwkitten.

And then I'll say good night...

Nancy


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry my dear friends. Hosting family this weekend  I haven't been able to come out and play.

In England they have "Page 3" girls which are known for their ummm, they're known for their errrr...well, they're just _known_.

What do you think about page 17 girls?!?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Page 3 girls? What is the name of the book? And where, may I ask, young missy, did you learn about these 'girls'?   Have you been reading someone else's works other than mine?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Things are different over there. Their daily newspaper T_he Sun _has a girl on page three everyday in ummm...well, not in all her clothes.  Actually a lot of page 3 girls eventually become famous.

This is what a page 17 girl looks like


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Things are different over there. Their daily newspaper T_he Sun _has a girl on page three everyday in ummm...well, not in all her clothes.  Actually a lot of page 3 girls eventually become famous.
> 
> This is what a page 17 girl looks like


OMG, Maureen! That is funny! Gosh, remind me not to stick out my tongue for pictures anymore!!

Nancy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: [[ASIN:B00359FJ86 The Indie Spotlight]]

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Friday: Maureen A. Miller - VICTORY COVE

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

So page 3 is in a Newspaper? Wow!  I would never have guessed it.  But I kind of like the page 17 girl.  She looks familiar.  Congrats on the Indie Spotlight interview.  I'll have to go on over there and read all about it.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Maureen, Miss Meredith is on the sofa.  She had too many Alexanders.  How can she wake up and input valid data?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Miss Merdith is sufferin an interuption of services do to those cold so soft drinks...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Miss Merdith is sufferin an interuption of services do to those cold so soft drinks...


I'm glad you clarified, Mr. VW. I was worried Miss Merry's husband was going to be mad on account of her sitting on the couch with all those guys named Alexander.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I'm glad you clarified, Mr. VW. I was worried Miss Merry's husband was going to be mad on account of her sitting on the couch with all those guys named Alexander.


Very funny. I can see her there now with a variety of Alexanders (Alexander Graham Bell, Alexander the Great, Alexander Dumas, Alexander Hamilton, Alexander Rodriguez), expounding upon such lofty topics as "Biggest Loser"; "Dancing with the Stars"; "Survivor"; "Monk" and "All My Children".


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Heeeeeeey! Why am I always the topic of conversation with you guys/girls?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Now do not take this wrong...*You are a large target after alll...*


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like a great read, Maureen.  All the best!

Karen


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Karen Fenech said:



> Looks like a great read, Maureen. All the best!
> 
> Karen


Karen, thank you so much! That means a lot to me. 

And Mr. Warrior, sir. Are you daft? Miss Merry is going to be sooooo mad at you


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Karen, thank you so much! That means a lot to me.
> 
> And Mr. Warrior, sir. Are you daft? Miss Merry is going to be sooooo mad at you


yes i will encurr her wrath like a "cheap dime store novel" which now cost a dollar at flea markets


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Very funny. I can see her there now with a variety of Alexanders (Alexander Graham Bell, Alexander the Great, Alexander Dumas, Alexander Hamilton, Alexander Rodriguez), expounding upon such lofty topics as "Biggest Loser"; "Dancing with the Stars"; "Survivor"; "Monk" and "All My Children".


Greeeeaaaat -- now I can't get the image of Alexander the Great so depressed by modern life that he ends up on the Biggest Loser... then interviewed by Miss Merry... on Oprah...


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Maureen,

I bought _Victory Cove_ from Smashwords earlier this week. I'm looking forward to reading it. 

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Hi Maureen,
> 
> I bought _Victory Cove_ from Smashwords earlier this week. I'm looking forward to reading it.
> 
> ...


Oh Vicki, that makes me so happy...my toes are tingling!  Thank you and enjoy it!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

vwkitten said:


> Greeeeaaaat -- now I can't get the image of Alexander the Great so depressed by modern life that he ends up on the Biggest Loser... then interviewed by Miss Merry... on Oprah...


Hey, Miss Kitty (can I call you Miss Kitty? Makes me feel like Marshall Dillon!  ) Glad you like the imagery and Alexander the Great truly had a number of issues that he could discuss with Oprah, Dr. Phil and Ellen if he were still around. Would make the world a much more interesting place, don't you think?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Miss Kitty (can I call you Miss Kitty? Makes me feel like Marshall Dillon!  ) Glad you like the imagery and Alexander the Great truly had a number of issues that he could discuss with Oprah, Dr. Phil and Ellen if he were still around. Would make the world a much more interesting place, don't you think?


Yes, you can call me Miss Kitti, especially if it makes you feel good...


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

vwkitten said:


> Yes, you can call me Miss Kitti, especially if it makes you feel good...


I for one like your vw part of your handle ... one vw to another


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, hello VWs and Brendan. I would try to say something witty, but I'm too tired. It's my bedtime. 

And hello to you too, Maureen. Hope everything is great with you.  

Nancy


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Well, hello VWs and Brendan. I would try to say something witty, but I'm too tired. It's my bedtime.
> 
> And hello to you too, Maureen. Hope everything is great with you.
> 
> Nancy


nite I to am off to slumberland and nite to you mamiller wherever you are


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> nite I to am off to slumberland and nite to you mamiller wherever you are


Hmmm...this sounds suspiciously like I've been missing in action. Perhaps its because that Viking hat you gave me keeps falling over my eyes and I can't see the keyboard!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Just finished Victory Cove - Great book!  (I did leave a review at amazon.)  

So when will your next book be out?  My one-click finger is itching ....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Stacy, you made my day!    It means a lot to me that you enjoyed it.  You are an avid reader and I value your input tremendously.

And just for you I'm hard at work on Eye of the Sun!    Life hits us with so many distractions but I'm finally back into full writing mode and I'm truly enjoying this book.  I hope your one-click finger enjoys it too!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Hmmm...this sounds suspiciously like I've been missing in action. Perhaps its because that Viking hat you gave me keeps falling over my eyes and I can't see the keyboard!


_gave_


Spoiler



hell


! me n the crew have your contract where you are to give up willingly 2% of all sales real or imagined lassie  now as far as it being signed thats another thing


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

mamiller said:


> And just for you I'm hard at work on Eye of the Sun!  Life hits us with so many distractions but I'm finally back into full writing mode and I'm truly enjoying this book. I hope your one-click finger enjoys it too!


Awww, Thanks so much! I am so special! Sorry guys I hate to tell you this, but Maureen is writing this next book JUST FOR ME!!  lol!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Maureen,

I haven't been active on the boards this week but just wanted you to know that I've started reading Victory Cove. All that intrigue and sexual tension – love it!  

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, Vicki! I know what it's like not being able to come here to KB and play...we need more hours in the day. I truly hope you enjoy Victory Cove! 

I also want to give a special thanks to Deb Martin for hosting me on her blog today, http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/08/guest-post-by-maureen-miller.html where you can learn about my closet life as a Romance columnist.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

That is Awesome, Maureen!  Brilliant concept!  After reading that little snippet, I was wanting to read more! Even though I live in Texas, I guess I am going to have google the Charlotte Romance Examiner ...

P.S.  I hope you are still working on Eye of the Sun - you know, the book you are writing Just for ME!   lol!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

stacydan said:


> That is Awesome, Maureen! Brilliant concept! After reading that little snippet, I was wanting to read more! Even though I live in Texas, I guess I am going to have google the Charlotte Romance Examiner ...
> 
> P.S. I hope you are still working on Eye of the Sun - you know, the book you are writing Just for ME!  lol!


This is the little activity that is taking some time away from your book! http://www.examiner.com/romance-in-charlotte/maureen-miller I promise you...every free moment (err, I'm down to seconds now ), I'm working on your book, Miss Stacy!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Maureen

Wanted to say hello and magically wish you more hours in your day so you can write your new book. Would another twelve hours help? (Waves wand.)

Well, let's hope it worked! 

Have a great day!!

Nancy


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Love It!  And since Nancy just magically gave you an extra 12 hours in each day, my book should be ready by the end of next month, huh?


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Maureen,

I finished Victory Cove last night. Great read – I'll write and post my review in the next couple of days.  

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I am soooo glad you enjoyed it, Vicki!!!  I would have thanked you sooner, but I was away visiting my 93 year-old Grandmother this weekend.  Allow me to share with you a 'snippet' from the weekend.

Maureen: "I need a nap."

Grandma: "I'm ready to run laps around the park."


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I am soooo glad you enjoyed it, Vicki!!! I would have thanked you sooner, but I was away visiting my 93 year-old Grandmother this weekend. Allow me to share with you a 'snippet' from the weekend.
> 
> Maureen: "I need a nap."
> 
> Grandma: "I'm ready to run laps around the park."


  ROFL

Your grandmother must be an amazing woman.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Maureen
> 
> Wanted to say hello and magically wish you more hours in your day so you can write your new book. Would another twelve hours help? (Waves wand.)
> 
> ...


OK, now you have no excuse for not working on that new book, Miss Maureen! Get with it! Say Hi! to your grandma from me.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, now you have no excuse for not working on that new book, Miss Maureen! Get with it! Say Hi! to your grandma from me.


dittos!! Read the following as a chant..*Work on the book! Work on the book!*


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I sincerely regret to inform everyone that Victory Cove had to be taken offline today.  I'm hoping this will ultimately be good news.  I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

That is not fair, Maureen!  You are keeping secrets from us!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I sincerely regret to inform everyone that Victory Cove had to be taken offline today. I'm hoping this will ultimately be good news. I'll keep everyone posted.


Wahoo! That sounds very promising, Maureen. 

But... but... but... I haven't posted my review yet. What would you like me to do with it? 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to give you an update on this book as it appears to have fallen off the face of the earth.

Victory Cove has been revamped and will be released by Carina Press, Harlequin's Digital Press this May under the name *ENDLESS NIGHT*.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm torn!  I'm so proud of you.  I'm just a touch envious and in the same note also glad that it isn't me (they'd change my title, change my book covers and just just change stuff).  But YOU deserve it as I know you've been wanting this!  So CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Hi everyone. I just wanted to give you an update on this book as it appears to have fallen off the face of the earth.
> 
> Victory Cove has been revamped and will be released by Carina Press, Harlequin's Digital Press this May under the name *ENDLESS NIGHT*.


Wahoo! That's fabulous news, Maureen!

ENDLESS NIGHT is the perfect title for the story, too. 

 CONGRATULATIONS 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations, again, Maureen!  That's wonderful news!  

With all best wishes,
Karen


----------

